# I got a new birdie 8 days ago



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I have to let you know that I have a new birdies. Her name is Pearl, and she really adorable and just loves me. She likes to either sit on my hand or arm or my shoulder. My kids are mad because she will fly around but will come back to me and land on my head not on them. If they put their hand out to her I laugh because she will wing slap them (LOL). 

Pearl is a beautiful sweet white dove.
I found a feed store close to where I live to buy pigeon feed and found that they also have the same kind of cat food I use for my starlings and not many places sells this food. The cat food I give them is high in protein low in fat, it actually comes close to what they would get in the wild. Well I noticed they have a few birds that they sell. As I was looking around the store my kids yelled out to me to come see this bird, well to my suprise it was this beautiful white dove all alone in a cage. I started talking to her and see seemed to like me. I want you to know my husband said no you can't get her, I just looked at him. I told the lady I wiil be back for her. I did as her if she was the only white dove she had and she said she had the parents and sibling and people came in and bought them all except her. Well there was no way I could let her be all aone in that cage so the next morning I said to my husband I going to get her and bring her home. That's exactly what did I went and brought home. Pearl is still a baby, she was born this year. I might be getting a Russian Tumbler.
Here are some pictures of Pearl.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations on your new little friend.
She is so lovely. And so lucky you took her in.
Great pics of you two.

Reti


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*She does look sweet. Great photos. Thanks for sharing. *


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary Ann, 

What a little sweetie Ring neck doves make lovely pets and Pearl already sounds like a darling. She's just beautiful and I'm glad you were able to provide her a good home. You never know where these birds will end up half the time and what kind of care they will receive by some fickle owners.

Thanks for the pictures and I hope Pearl gives you many, many years of companionship, along with all your other birds


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing her from the pet store where she was all alone. It must have been hard for Pearl to see her mom and dad and sibling leave her.

Sounds like she is quite happy now.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you and your welcome everyone. 
LOL, Now you got to see me too. 

I couldn't resist posting about her and showing you pictures because she is really friendly and sweet. I have to laugh because Pearl seems to love Peawee my blind pigeon. The funniest thing is when she is by Peawee knows she right next to him and will turn towards her. The other day she jumped up on his back and Peawee started walking around with Pearl on his back. I couldn't get my camera to take a picture because I didn't want to leave them alone together. Her coo is so different from my pijjies, but it's her's is so cute. I'm just hoping that the ones who bought her family members didn't buy them to breed and then sell them to people to release at weddings and things like that. I know people think they are like homing pigeons, but their not because they don't know how to come back home. 

When I think about it, it's sad. Pearl had to be so sad to see everyone taking her family members and no wanting to take her. Well, she's with me in a home that loves her very much, and she knows it. She is just the sweetest

The owners of this store were really good to her. I've been in some stores that shoudn't even be allowed to have one bird. I know we'll have many happy years together along with my other birdies.
Mary Ann


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Mary Ann,

Thanks for showing us pictures of you and Pearl....you look like you two belong together.

I'm sure she's happy that she was chosen by you.

Linda


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you and your welcome Linda. She does look really happy , I know I am . 
Mary Ann


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Mary Ann,

Thanks so much for the great pictures of you and Pearl .. two lovely ladies!

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Pearl and I says thank you and your welcome Terry .


----------

